# trying to get anthropomorphic anatomy right



## Arcen (Jun 19, 2009)

hey, i made an intro post and had a few posts before, but that whole baleet everything behind may whatever made me uber newb again.

anyways, as the title suggests, i've been trying to get the anatomy right, starting with what in my opinion is the hardest, the head, or mainly the snout area.
this started out as a wolf, i got bored with it, plus i just got a tablet today so i was messin around, and got to this before i deleted it.trying to get anthropomorphic anatomy right - Fur Affinity Forums
thoughts?

http://spamtheweb.com/ul/upload/190609/81338_experiment.png

[update]
getting more accustomed to my tablet, i dont see whats so hard about it, i've only had it for 2 days and i can do everything i could on paper.
anyways, my first full body picture of an anthro, of canine ancestry presumably.
thoughts?


----------



## onewingedweasel (Jun 20, 2009)

looks pretty cool over all. the jaw seems like it has an underbite... maybe bring the top part of the jaw out a bit. Tongue might look better if it seemed connected to bottom of the mouth. the angle its at looks like its floating in the mouth.  maybe deepen nostrils and have the jaw connect further back in the head. sounds like a lot after typing it but looking pretty good.


----------



## Arcen (Jun 20, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> looks pretty cool over all. the jaw seems like it has an underbite... maybe bring the top part of the jaw out a bit. Tongue might look better if it seemed connected to bottom of the mouth. the angle its at looks like its floating in the mouth.  maybe deepen nostrils and have the jaw connect further back in the head. sounds like a lot after typing it but looking pretty good.



yeah, thanks for the critique.
i noticed alot of the things relate to the fact that thats not even a furry, but a dragon.
wait, are dragon's part of the fandom?

also, update on the top


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 20, 2009)

There's nothing really "good" or "wrong" with the anatomy, it varies widely as nobody has the same standards and expectations.

The main differences I usually see are concerning the paws and the face/muzzle.


----------



## D Void (Jun 20, 2009)

I really suck at hands/paws. 
Can't seem to get them right. 
But you have out done me.


----------



## Arcen (Jun 20, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> There's nothing really "good" or "wrong" with the anatomy, it varies widely as nobody has the same standards and expectations.
> 
> The main differences I usually see are concerning the paws and the face/muzzle.



i realize this, but i just wanted to make sure that mine was at an acceptable level before i started actually trying to make finished pictures.


----------



## D Void (Jun 20, 2009)

Arcen said:


> i realize this, but i just wanted to make sure that mine was at an acceptable level before i started actually trying to make finished pictures.


 
Personaly, I reckon your pic is great. And also I think it is 
you who decides when they are acceptable, your art is
your expression make it what you want.


----------



## Arcen (Jun 20, 2009)

D Void said:


> Personaly, I reckon your pic is great. And also I think it is
> you who decides when they are acceptable, your art is
> your expression make it what you want.



yeah well, there is a limit, and i've seen it quite a few times, xP.


----------



## krisCrash (Jun 20, 2009)

As for anthro-ness I guess it's fine

but there's a couple of things that bug me; the anatomy is not very detailed. The neck is quite thin, face has no male parts (girl face rather than girlyboy, but it's your design so s'fine). The forearms are more solid than the upper arms, giving an emaciated look. No bellybutton, no nipples, no elbow knobs, no claws. Yet obviously define abs. What exactly body type are you going for???

And secondly, the tail looks parallel to the image plane, where I logically think it would be at an angle or even just sticking straight out from his body - almost perpendicular to the image plane.
What is creating this illusion? The tail bracer you drew is not in perspective, but viewed straight from the side.


----------



## Arcen (Jun 20, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> As for anthro-ness I guess it's fine
> 
> but there's a couple of things that bug me; the anatomy is not very detailed. The neck is quite thin, face has no male parts (girl face rather than girlyboy, but it's your design so s'fine). The forearms are more solid than the upper arms, giving an emaciated look. No bellybutton, no nipples, no elbow knobs, no claws. Yet obviously define abs. What exactly body type are you going for???
> 
> ...



the neck issue comes from me drawing too much anime, i'll be sure to work on it.

male parts? could you be a little more detailed, the only gender identifying thing i know of face wise are the eyes, and i was going for girl boy, i'll do an actual girl next.

the starved look yet again, comes from drawing too much anime.

belly button and nipples? i had presumed they would be covered in fur, but i'll add them on my next peice.

lol, i actually dont know, maybe bishie male i guess, i did that to the abs because i was having a blast shading with this tablet, its so freaking easy compared to doing it with a mouse.

the tail is one of the things that falls into learning to draw furry/anthro art, coupled with my bad habit of drawing things from a side veiw that dont need to be. do you think if i changed the angle of the bracer and shaded the tail differently, it would look correct? or should i go for a complete redesign?


----------



## krisCrash (Jun 21, 2009)

Arcen said:


> male parts? could you be a little more detailed, the only gender identifying thing i know of face wise are the eyes


Well if you don't know, let's examine it.





This is an example of a woman and a man. What differences do you see?





This is a woman whose face will be considered masculine.





this is a guy whose face is girlish and pretty, but why can we still tell it's a guy?



> the starved look yet again, comes from drawing too much anime.


 Okay, but I think you need to work on the arm anatomy. Study elbows so you know how their bones show in the skin.



> belly button and nipples? i had presumed they would be covered in fur, but i'll add them on my next peice.


Ok. I was in doubt of this, because his abs aren't so hidden and he doesn't look "furry". Maybe add a few shaggy lines to indicate fur, like a midline that's sort of fluffy?



> the tail is one of the things that falls into learning to draw furry/anthro art, coupled with my bad habit of drawing things from a side veiw that dont need to be. do you think if i changed the angle of the bracer and shaded the tail differently, it would look correct? or should i go for a complete redesign?


Putting the bracer at a different angle will definitely do a lot, yes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 23, 2009)

wrists are too thin, feet are... awful. and the other arm (behind his head) is too short.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 24, 2009)

The neck looks funny because the lines are concave. They need to be convex because of the mastoid on both sides of the neck. Also there is no trapezius(?) muscle above his clavicle.
http://www.daviddarling.info/images/muscles_human_body_front.jpg

His forearms are too buff for the upper arm. Probably because the muscles of the upper arm are not displayed and those of the lower are large. They seem to merge into the hand instead of break.

Here's something for the legs and feet.
http://kmoongangsr.deviantart.com/art/Anthro-Werewolf-Tutorial-70119849

As to the raised arm, that itself is a very hard thing to pull off if you don't know what muscles are going where. Best suggestion is to look at images of raised arms. Note where the triceps, latts, pectoral muscles and the deltoid move to.


----------



## Arcen (Jun 25, 2009)

finally, feedback that i can actually use, thanks.

and i know the feet are horrible, i have no idea how to draw them, i was literally looking at my cat as i was drawing it.


----------

